# Mature bear



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well my bear hunt starts on Saturday and I have a few bears on my bait. Finding that it is a lot harder to judge the size from trail camera pics. So thoughts on the size of the Bears coming in? Here are a few of the pics.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I think they may all be the same bear, picture 4 may be a different bear; but with the angle it is hard to tell. 

Beautifully colored bear, but probably a little young. 

I would guess 2 -3 year old bear.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I think it's the same bear too. Nice color and pretty thick for being so early. He'd make a nice rug. I'm guessing around 5 foot nose to tail.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I think picture 1,2, and 5 are all the same bear--has the look of a mature boar to me. The other pictures may be the same bear, though I'm assuming different since it is a different location. Those pics look like pretty good bears, too. Any other pics for comparison? 

If you want a huge bear, you should pass. If you want a good bear, you should shoot. Good luck!


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a bunch of other pictures but these are the best ones of the head and face. I also didn't post any pics of the smaller bears. My tag is for the Wasatch current creek area so I was not sure what a large bear for the area consists of. I have the multi season tag so I have time to be picky.


----------



## cowleyshaun1980 (Apr 26, 2010)

I adjustes my cameras so I'm hoping to have some better pics in the next few days


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Very cool pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------

